# do you prefer rails or jumps the most?



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

do u like rails of jumps?? i want your opinion and why


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

a massive jump of a little clif with 3feet of pow for landing....mmmmm


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

FireflyChikky said:


> do u like rails of jumps?? i want your opinion and why


Jumps, but small ones. Why? Because I plain suck at rails! :laugh:
I'd rather just find a path no one else is riding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

i think i prefer jumps too. you can do way more tricks and crap


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

i like them both equally. jumps because it's just plain fun, especially when they're natural jumps out of the trees and back onto the trail. i like rails as well since i still have a bit of speed anxiety and you don't have to go very fast to hit rails... although they do hurt. my thigh is sore from catching the business end of a rail earlier today.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Rails anytime and anywhere. Jumps so long it's not the end of the afternoon or an icy day with hard ass slippery landings.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

kyouness said:


> i like them both equally. jumps because it's just plain fun, especially when they're natural jumps out of the trees and back onto the trail. i like rails as well since i still have a bit of speed anxiety and you don't have to go very fast to hit rails... although they do hurt. my thigh is sore from catching the business end of a rail earlier today.


:laugh: Last time I tried a box, I was off the line and slid off. Have a nice rust stain on my hoodie right across my ribs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

im a box fan mainly because i am starting off with the tricks and and just cant land any jumps without pain involved.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

jumps but only on well groomed trails or jumps that arent icy on take off and landing...

rails are fun but i get turned off by how messed up your board gets... 

boxs are good fun... as long as some noob hasnt pitched a yard sale on them


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm more into rails/boxes just because i'm a chicken shit and will not hit huge jumps.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

*are u guys crazy!?*

shred whats ahead bro's! gaps, step-ups, rails... whatever i come across i definitely ride.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

i do it all but u cant get much better than a big ass 720 over a 55 footer


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I much prefer jumps to rails/boxes. I have a thing for wanting to be airborne. I love that awesome floaty feeling of a nice smooth spin. But I like natural stuff more than just laping the parks. That way there is no lines no idiots just sitting on there asses at the top.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> I much prefer jumps to rails/boxes. I have a thing for wanting to be airborne. I love that awesome floaty feeling of a nice smooth spin. But I like natural stuff more than just laping the parks. That way there is no lines no idiots just sitting on there asses at the top.


so true... also in my opinion the guys who hit whatever they find as they free ride are way more steezy then the park rats.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd have to say jumps. Flying through the air, high above the ground kicks ass. something about the flying feeling, and that floating feeling at the peak altitude.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

jumps and boxes


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

It's hard to beat taking air off a windlip, cliff or kicker, landing in powder so deep and soft you can't feel the transition from when you are in the air to when you are back on the ground. 

Rails are for areas that never have the conditions above^


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

haha. thats true talk, but i still dig it all


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

i like rails more but all the fresh natural stuff is fun


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Grizz said:


> It's hard to beat taking air off a windlip, cliff or kicker, landing in powder so deep and soft you can't feel the transition from when you are in the air to when you are back on the ground.
> 
> Rails are for areas that never have the conditions above^



ahah amen to that


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

Jumps 100% 
Flying through the air in any shape or form, but my favorite has to be when you hit that smaller jump faster and harder then expected and it just throws you in the air, and you have that glimpse of no control


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

jumps i believe i can fly!


----------

